
China wins space race to launch world's first 'quantum communication' satellite - jonbaer
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/china-wins-space-race-launch-8043085
======
gus_massa
This looks interesting, but the title is misleading. First, they will launch
the satellite in July, and after that they still have to test and prove that
it works as intended. So they haven't won yet ...

Another detail is that I guess that this is only an experimental device to
test the design and do some research, not something that can be applied (for
example by spies or banks). Does anyone have a link with more technical
details?

